# In-Wall speaker suggestions



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Here is my current setup. The sound is great! 
I hate the look.
I would love to make the speakers disappear but not loose much sound quality 

The wall the TV is on was put up by me it hides a gas meter.
I can do any needed construction.
I'm thinking of putting the in-walls just below the TV.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

in-wall speakers is always a compromise in sound over standard speakers placed within a room. Usually you loose lower end extension as well as imaging. Placement is also much harder as you cant move them if they dont sound right.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

What kind of budget are you looking at? Tony makes some good points, superior in-wall systems are available but usually cost much more than comparable floorstanders or bookshelf speakers.
Triad
James
RBH Sound
all make very good in-walls and I would recommend you start by auditioning those.
What are your current speakers? Picture is too dark to tell.


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm not sure. My current ones cot $1,500 for the 3 retail but I got a deal. I would say 1K.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

greglett said:


> I'm not sure. My current ones cot $1,500 for the 3 retail but I got a deal. I would say 1K.


Look at the Boston VSi in-walls - some real good prices
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-5835-3-Way-8-LCR-In-Wall-Speaker-Each/1.html

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-585-2-Way-8-Inch-In-Wall-Speaker-Each/1.html

http://www.accessories4less.com/index.php?page=search&search_query=bosvsi&x=0&y=0


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions. Question. Would the speakers with their own enclosure 
have a better sound all things being equal?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The challenge is that the wall will color the sound of the speaker, is it good, maybe but not nessisaraly. In walls with enclosures don't really improve sound just make it work with the type of drivers thay use.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

greglett said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. Question. Would the speakers with their own enclosure
> have a better sound all things being equal?


No guarantee on that - that is why they are made both ways.


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Understood. having the wall color the sound is my biggest worry. I don't mind loosing some SQ. for the
improved aesthetics but I dont want to have the entire wall become a speaker.


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Anyone ever heard these?

http://www.proacousticsusa.com/productdetail.php?pId=2473


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have to question the design, duel tweeters and duel drivers would seem to me cause issues with how it produces sound. I may be wrong but I'm suspicious.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

greglett said:


> Anyone ever heard these?
> http://www.proacousticsusa.com/productdetail.php?pId=2473
> 
> Understood. having the wall color the sound is my biggest worry. I don't mind loosing some SQ. for the
> improved aesthetics but I dont want to have the entire wall become a speaker.


I would stick with an established name brand speaker company

Also, a good speaker designer/company will know how to work
around some limitations. >> It is not like in-wall speakers were
just created with-in the last couple of years.

I would also stick with one tweeter per baffle.

Your call


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm going to bag the in wall idea. Even my dealer tells me I'm going to loose a lot. 
He says I can get close but would have to spend quite a bit more.

I'll work on getting things setup better. I'll get the cables moved lower and look for better stands or
spikes for the bookshelves speakers. 

When I replaced the tv from 42" to 60" I had to lower the speakers and never moved the wires lower.

Thanks for all the input.


----------

